# sand substrate for my freshwater tank...any opinions?



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am considering switching the substrate in one of my tanks from gravel to sand...any opinions, suggestions, etc. ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMO-Moon sand (tahitian)
I just made the switch and couldn't be happier withthe decision


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have a Lesco near you, you can pick up some soil master select (charcoal) and it will look very similiar to Tahitian Moon sand (which is black) but its better for plants and will cost WAY less. I get a 50lb bag from them (which covers more than 50 lbs of other stuff because it is very light) for about $13 bucks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

moon sand is expensive but looks nice

is the tank planted?

if some you should concider something like soilmaster select, ada or eco compleate


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> moon sand is expensive but looks nice
> 
> is the tank planted?
> 
> if some you should concider something like soilmaster select, ada or eco compleate


the tank isn't planted (naturally) yet but is another change I've been contemplating. Thanks guys for the feedback, I'm sold on making the switch.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Cant go wrong with either one both look nice. I can post pics of both for you probably t'row if you care to see.
Black Sand or White Sand


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

if you wouldn't mind posting pics that would be great...anything helpful is appreciated


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sand is great, i just made the switch in a couple of my tanks and i love the way it looks. i bought the tahitian black moon sand as well, its a little pricey but it's well worth it.


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> sand is great, i just made the switch in a couple of my tanks and i love the way it looks. i bought the tahitian black moon sand as well, its a little pricey but it's well worth it.


definately going to go with sand but I would definately like to see pics with the soilmaster select before I decide for sure...actually pics of tanks using the tahitian moon sand would be great also.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

well i went to menards and bought some industrial sized white silica sand. i got it in my 55, 33, and 10 gallon tanks. it only cost me like $8 or $9. it looks great, specialy with the bright flouresent bulbs shining on it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here is a horrible picture that i took real quick of my 30 long spilo tank with the tahitian black moon sand. it's kinda messy cuz i had just gotten done adding plants, but you get the idea


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Blaze1175 said:


> sand is great, i just made the switch in a couple of my tanks and i love the way it looks. i bought the tahitian black moon sand as well, its a little pricey but it's well worth it.


definately going to go with sand but I would definately like to see pics with the soilmaster select before I decide for sure...actually pics of tanks using the tahitian moon sand would be great also.
[/quote]

Ill try and take some tomorrow if I remember...

Heres a quick link comparing SMS to ADA Aquasoil (very expensive) and there are a few pics of it in there.
http://www.geocities.com/jhoetzl/tank/subs...techallenge.htm


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

SAND IS GOOD! but ONLY IN BLACK! i have regular cuz it was cheap. black lookkkssss soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gooood


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

angeli697 said:


> well i went to menards and bought some industrial sized white silica sand. i got it in my 55, 33, and 10 gallon tanks. it only cost me like $8 or $9. it looks great, specialy with the bright flouresent bulbs shining on it.


are there any drawbacks with white silica sand? I've seen some pics with the white sand substrate and thought it looked really good but for the two piranhas I have I'm thinking black sand would be ideal. Now if I had a big rhom (like I've been wanting since I got into the hobby 6 years ago) I would almost definately do white sand.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Black Sand Kick Ass....!







Does Anyone Got More Pics?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166412


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> here is a horrible picture that i took real quick of my 30 long spilo tank with the tahitian black moon sand. it's kinda messy cuz i had just gotten done adding plants, but you get the idea
> 
> View attachment 163918


looks great! from what I can tell in your pic it looks how I hoped it would...now if I'm real lucky SMS will look very similar to the black tahitian moon sand when I look at a pic. thanks for posting the pic of your spilo tank and to all of you who've posted your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nick G said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166412


Is what you/he experienced with both sand colors/types typical? amazing how your rbp changed like that. Are your plants doing better in the black sand? I'm assuming you used black tahitian moon sand. I have to admit, I didn't care for the look of the white play sand at all, the black sand looked so much better. Thanks Nick G.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

not prob man, black sand is the way to go.
the plants didnt make it, but then, i didnt try to transfer them to the black sand, i just chucked them, and yeah, it was tahitian moon sand.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i went to my local fish store and bought really fine gravel, it looks like sand and its heavy enough not to get sucked up


----------

